# Linux capabilities (libcap) shell utilities?

## frozenQueue

I recently found out about this cool concept called "capabilities" that has recently been integrated into the Linux kernel. (faq) The libcap library is installed on my system through portage, as it is being used by my NTP installation.

However, the capabilities faq I read indicated that there are programs that come with libcap, like execcap, that can be used from the shell to launch a program with restricted capabilities. But these programs do not seem to be installed on my system. Does Gentoo's libcap ebuild just choose not to install the programs, or is there another package I need to install?

----------

## Januszzz

huh, POSIX capabilities. Somewhat woody anyway works: app-admin/lcap. 

Have a nice day!

----------

